# MY AVATAR



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

*P45 THIS IS FOR YOU


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

me too!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

so who is the girl??!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I idea where the full video is?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You need to put it in your signature so it can be bigger


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wheres the rest of video?


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

yes, I'm a big fan of this avatar


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice Avatar. I always watch the whole vid before leaving a thread that u have posted in.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Dude thats my girlfriend!!!! She put it on the net a week ago or so!!!! Where'd you find her?

And no beating off looking at my girlfriend everyone!!!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> Dude thats my girlfriend!!!! She put it on the net a week ago or so!!!! Where'd you find her?
> 
> And no beating off looking at my girlfriend everyone!!!


Nice Try!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

seriously man.....i dont mind if he uses it though


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

she looks like my wife---







O.K. just a little.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my keyboards real sticky :sad:


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

If this trend of using hotties for avatars continues growing in popularity, I'm going to be forced to reverse this trend you know.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

yonderway said:


> If this trend of using hotties for avatars continues growing in popularity, I'm going to be forced to reverse this trend you know.


 Ummmm, you aren't helping then.

After seing all these hotties I'm going to go smack my woman!


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

OK here is the warning shot accross the bow...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

yonderway said:


> OK here is the warning shot accross the bow...


 ummm yep, that brought the mast down.


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

And don't forget to floss.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Yonderways avatar


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Sorry, Xenon... is this one better?










Baby got much back.


----------



## blue smurfs (Jun 18, 2003)

thePACK said:


> *P45 THIS IS FOR YOU


 she's pretty but y is she wearing a wonder (as in the brand of bread) shirt?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

blue smurfs said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > *P45 THIS IS FOR YOU
> ...


 You must be a woman, because I don't think there's a single guy here that would ever notice that.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

simply mesmerizing

but it definintely cuts down on my ability to check out P-Fury at work


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Reckoning said:


> blue smurfs said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 I didn't realize it at first, but apparently she is. Hahahahahhahaha


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

blue smurfs said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > *P45 THIS IS FOR YOU
> ...


 dammit, now I find myself just watching it over and over again jsut to see what's on her shirt


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

That girl is BADD! Damn, IThis thread or atleast his avatar should be pinned!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> That girl is BADD! Damn, IThis thread or atleast his avatar should be pinned!
























damn nice avatar pack!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

pack - is it you?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

pack has best avatar by far!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Yea but its my gf.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

damn I'm lucky.......my latina mamacita looks like her.... looks like I will need to have a fiesta with her tonight on the private deck of my new place tonight.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

pinche chivato!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont like it .. i meen i do but not for what it is beign used for. This is a fish stie not a porno, it kidna offends me in this way shape


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

You don't like it? Thats my girl friend your talking about.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> I dont like it .. i meen i do but not for what it is beign used for. This is a fish stie not a porno, it kidna offends me in this way shape


Are u gay Bobme??


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> > I dont like it .. i meen i do but not for what it is beign used for. This is a fish stie not a porno, it kidna offends me in this way shape
> 
> 
> Are u gay Bobme??


thats what i thought







i love it







makes me happy in my pants :smile:


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)




----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

screw the kittens cuz cats suck

But that avatar is cool.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> pack has best avatar by far!










..i try ...









and innes i only wish....


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

But its still my girlfriend


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Well guys I was with my girlfriend (aka "The Girl in PACK's Avatar) and we went to Sheetz. Well I had to go to the bathroom. So I went and pissed and found a quarter on the floor. I picked it up and looked around.......CONDOMS!!! So I got one for the hell of it. We went back to her place and we happened to get down and dirty!!!!!







Well the damn condom busted and now I'm gonna be a daddy......I couldn't help it she seduced me......Damn cheap Sheetz condoms!!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

..............I wish


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

here is an avatar for you


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jeez, Snow...are you in a Simpson's mood today or what?!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

hey hey hey, the simpsons rock!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I never said anything bad about them.

Snow was just posting pics of them yesterday in the lounge...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

and he continues to do so today...


----------

